# Snowboarding with a Torn MCL



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Your gameplan makes sense mostly, though I'd probably recommend keeping off the snow for at least 3 weeks. You are going to way to really stabilize the knee an limit the potential for any side to side movement for the first 3 days. Once the swelling goes down and you feel like you have decent range of motion I'd begin to work on some ISO type exercises to help strengthen the surrounding muscles. Go slowly though and if you are feeling pain make sure to incorporate some rest. 

6-8 weeks is a good gauge in terms of how long it might it take with a grade 2 but its not exact. Definitely look into getting a decent brace with a fixed hinge. I can recommend the donjoy playmaker which is not as pricey as their top of the line braces but gets the job done.


----------

